# p cola pier 12&13



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

went out both days after exams and hooked one 12 but broke me off and only saw 15-20 fish in 2 or 3 hrs but there were alot of sheepshead hanging around the pilings then on the 13 went out for an hr and a half and only saw 5 or 6 fish.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for the report.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

guess Ill hold on to my 7.50. Thanks for the report


----------

